# Identify yourself please



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Can you try and name some of the Poos on this pic please, especially the first black Poo in the line with the lady in the purple top as we have had a family arguement since Sunday


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

On the bottom picture 2nd from the left is my wife, Jeannette with Milo & Alfie and her left is Jo Wright with Barney and 4th from left is Julia with Yogi, Buzz & YumYum and on the top picture on the left of Julia is Harri Sharples with WoodyII & Woodetta Oooppp's you said identify yourself I can't I'm not in any of them


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

On the 4th and 5th picture is my husband holding Buddy and my daughter is next to him with Woodetta x
Cant remember that ladies name i know she arrived late ,sorry


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Supersized Eddie  is sat next to Buddy with me and my daughter Josie.

I can't remember the ladies name either, she arrived after we did the name tags?!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

On the 6th picture I am in the grey with my son and Pepper the Blonde Puppy.

Sharon


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah you know what. Like in FaceBook, we need a function where you can tag the photos, so that when you hover over the picture it highlights who's who. And visa versa, when you hover over a name it show them on the actual picture.

Dave, administrator is this possible ?


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't we put the pics on the 'I love my cockapoo' facebook page and then tag them there?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Facebook? I don't go on facebook any more!


----------

